# Plant Trade? ISO carpet plants...



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

As stated in another thread, I am gearing up for a very large (240G) terracing project. I'm looking for as much of certain carpet plants as I can gather:

Hemianthus micranthemoides
glossostigma
Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Elatine triandra
Marsilea quadrifolia

I am more than willing to trade what I have Down On The Farm for carpet plants.

Dwarf Sag (more than I can easily count)
3-4 stems limnophilia hippuroides
1-2 fist-sized (when compacted) balls of java moss
3-4 marimo balls

I won't be at this month's meeting, but I can arrange to meet you or ship plants.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

James,

I can give you great quality glosso and elatine. PM me about how and where to meet.

Ok, and a tiny (dime size) portion of HC, I bet Walter won't mind because his plant is doing well and growing. That'd be another "spread the plant around so we don't loose it" scenario.

--Nikolay


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

PM away! (*addition of characters to reach the required length of 10, set by the adminstrators*)


----------

